# Fox Snappy Drinks



## jwash3rd (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi, everybody. I'm new here and not really a collector (yet.) I was walking down some railroad tracks and found an embossed Fox Snappy Drinks bottle half buried in the ditch. Researching it brought me here and I can't find the thread I saw earlier on it. Any one have any info?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello Jay,

 Welcome to A-BN. Does it look like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



From.

 Does it have any of the following information: "It has an embossed fox above the name "Fox" and right underneath it reads, "Snappy Drinks". Under the bottom pattern it reads, "J.C. Fox & Co. Seattle". The back has the same pattern and fox image, but reads at the bottom, "6 fl. oz. PAT. Appl'd For".

 Very bottom of the bottle reads, "Patented, May 18, 1926"

 A previous discussion:https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-115167/mpage-1/tm.htm#115260


----------



## jwash3rd (Nov 5, 2010)

It appears to be the same bottle, with some minor differences. It looks like this one says J. G. FOX & CO. SEATTLE and does not say Patented May 18, 1926. I did find the other thread, it was entitled "Three More Bottles" I believe, and a reply stated that this bottle was manufactured betwween 1920 and 40. I haven't found any more info on Fox, although I did see a couple of their bottles for sale. Not a pricey item, but interesting nonetheless.


----------

